
Show HN: React server side rendering as a service - jotto
https://www.prerender.cloud/
======
timvdalen
I made a similar service last year, just before Google announced the
deprecation of the _escaped_fragment_ spec saying they would index JS
applications just fine.

[http://escapedfragment.io/](http://escapedfragment.io/)
[http://escapedfragment.io/blog/2015-09-15-looking-for-
tester...](http://escapedfragment.io/blog/2015-09-15-looking-for-testers/)

I targeted the web server instead of the app server though.

